# International Exchange



## Schütze (1 Jul 2008)

Germany

   Does anyone know the requirements for the International Exchange to Germany?


----------



## medaid (1 Jul 2008)

I'd bet your CoC does... why don't you ask them?


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Jul 2008)

Google can be you friend.

http://www.exchanges.gc.ca/Exchanges_View.asp?Language=0&Txt_Objective_Id=18&txt_Exchange_ID=55



> International Army Cadet Exchange
> (This program is not funded by Exchanges Canada.)
> 
> Primarily a reciprocal cultural exchange, this program allows Army Cadets to train with international counterparts in different host countries.
> ...


----------

